# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Babylove vs Pampers

## tina1975

Htela sam samo da kazem da smo presli na Babylove proizvode i da sam odusevljena. Pelene su bolje i jeftinije od Pampersovih, a maramicama sam totalno oduuuuusevljena. Ima ih vise, deblje su, vece, vlaznije i sto je meni najvaznije ne mirisu!
Pampers mi se zgadio nakon ove kampanje: kupi jedan pampers i plati vakcinu deci u zaostalim zemljama. Uopste mi se gade svi koji pokusavaju povecati prodaju i zaraditi na racun sirote dece. Mislim zasto dati pampersu 1240 dinara, a 50 dinara za vakcinu kada bi mogla direktno sve te pare uplatiti na neku UNICEF-ov racun. Uostalom Pampersu se sve ovo sto tako sirokogrudno daju za jadnu decu sigurno odbija od poreza.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Nadam se da nece da me tuze za klevetu   :Laughing:

----------


## ivy

Potpisujem za Babylove :D 
pampers smrdi  :Grin:

----------


## vissnja

I mi smo od početka koristili babylove, ali smo se sada vratili na Pampers   :Sad:   Istina, mi pelenu koristimo samo za šetnju i park, ali babylove su nekako šire između nogu i od kad hoda baš je mnogo nažuljaju. Pa smo uzeli pampers sleep&play i dobre su, brzo se napune, ali mi ih koristimo samo za šetnju, kod kuće smo bezpelenaši.

----------


## ivy

da, činjenica je da Pampers više upije...no, to nosi svoju cijenu

----------


## slonić tonić

Glasam za Babylove ... od Aninog 6-og mjeseca  sa Pampersa prešli na Babylove i koristili ih sve do prestanka nošenja pelena.

----------


## Trina

Ja sam za Pampers i za njihovu akciju. Ali nevezano za akciju, njihove pelene su mi najbolje. Ali koristili smo uglavnom Babylove jer su jeftinije a nisu loše

----------


## Erin

Koristimo uglavnom Babylove, nekada huggies ili Libero. Pampers mi jednostavno nikada nije "sjeo".

----------


## malena beba

Uglavnom koristimo Libero, Pampers tu i tamo kad nema velicine koja nam treba ovih prvih pelena. Nazalost, nema Dm-a u mom selu ali kad god odem do Splita iskoristim priliku i kupim Babylove pelene i maramice.

----------


## Hobita

Koristili smo pampersice, ali smo odustali od njih jer su užasno smrdljive i 'plastične' i često bi procurile, osobito noću.
Prešli na libero pelene, ali i od njih smo odustali jer bi svako malo iz njih ispadali komadići punjenja, kao gel u kristalićima.
Sad koristimo babylove pelene i skroz smo zadovoljni. Ne smrde (toliko), ne puštaju i nekako su 'pamučne' na dodir. 
Ipak bih sa drugom bebicom koristila platnene.   :Smile:

----------


## tina1975

*Hobita* nama su Pampresice isto curile na ledjima kada se pokaki, a sastrane kada se upiski  :Sad: 
I isto je stalno bio pun onih malih gumenih loptice (kristala).

----------


## maestral

Mi koristimo najvise babylove, zatim pampers i tu i tamo smo probali neke druge i nismo bili zadovoljni. Babylove su sire, sto nam odgovara, nisu parfimisane (njihove maramice su definitivno najbolje), jesu nesto malo kruce, ali nisam primetila da to mom detetu smeta.

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Nama su pampersice bile najgore moguće pelene...živa plastika. Imali smo problema s alergijom na njih (tada još nisam znala za moderne platnene pelene  :Sad:  ) pa smo probali babylove i bile su nam odlične  :Smile: 
Trenutno sam u potrazi za newborn jednokratnim pelenama za rodilište, doduše u DM-u još nisam gledala, ali ni u jednom dućanu, koliko god velik bio nisam našla...sve samo velike pelene  :Sad:

----------


## puntica

pampers: dobili jednom sleep and play, cijeli je stan smrdio po njima. fuj. osim toga plastične su za poludit. užasno razvikane i skupe a nevaljaju. doduše, ako se kupe izvan hrvatske...e onda nešto i vrijede. nažalost kod nas stiže samo škart   :Sad:  

mi smo platnenopelenaši pa jednokratne koristimo samo povremeno. kupimo u dm-u, doduše ne babylove nego alana.   :Heart:  
Nisu plastične, nemaju losiona, ne smrde  :D

----------


## enchi

> Koristili smo pampersice, ali smo odustali od njih jer su užasno smrdljive i 'plastične' i često bi procurile, osobito noću.
> Prešli na libero pelene, ali i od njih smo odustali jer bi svako malo iz njih ispadali komadići punjenja, kao gel u kristalićima.
> Sad koristimo babylove pelene i skroz smo zadovoljni. Ne smrde (toliko), ne puštaju i nekako su 'pamučne' na dodir. 
> Ipak bih sa drugom bebicom koristila platnene.


Uzela mi žena riječi iz usta   :Smile:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Kupila danas u DM-u Babylove newborn za rodilište  :D

----------


## jadro

mi smo koristili kombinirano platnene i (najcesce) Libero, dok nisam otkrila Mullerove, koje su mi s obzirom na cijenu/kvalitetu bile najbolje. Sad koristimo pelene za po noci,i kupila sam Babylove...i tri noci su procurile. jedva cekam da ih se rijesimo, i odoh u Muller  8)

----------


## KATALENIĆ

I kad sam rodila Saru i sad sa Svenom koristim Pampers. Jako su mi dobre, super upijaju i ne mislim ih prestati koristiti. Ne smrde, bar meni.

----------


## anna01

prije nego li se curica rodila, kupili smo babylove- super imam samo rijeci hvale...onda sam se jednom zgodom nasla u metrou, od pampersa spleep and play  bile su na akciji i kupili mi 4 paketa... a za njih nemam rijeci ...katastrofa!!!!!! tanke su da gledas kroz njih,i slabo upijaju...a da ne govorim da joj svaka stolica zavrsi na ledima!!!!

----------


## kanna

meni su muellerove isto zakon. Baby beauty mislim da je njihova marka. super su po cijeni i mekane su. doduse, po noci mi znaju promociti pa ih koristimo po danu, a za noc Pampersice zelene (baby dry mislim da je tip) i jutro docekamo suhi

----------


## Natasa30

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Krenem citati post prvi i nastane mi totalna zbunjola u glavi kad sam procitala Dinari  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  pa gledam pa kontam netko se zabunio  :Grin:  Dok naravno nisam vidjela odakle tipkas  :Smile:

----------


## tina1975

> Krenem citati post prvi i nastane mi totalna zbunjola u glavi kad sam procitala Dinari   pa gledam pa kontam netko se zabunio  Dok naravno nisam vidjela odakle tipkas


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  verovatno si pomislila: ova stvarno ne spava dovoljno nocu i ima neki flashback trip   :Laughing:

----------


## Tina406

Od pampersica su nam valjale jedino active fit, dugo smo ih koristili ali mi je strašno smetalo što SMRDE! Prešli smo na Huggies i ODUŠEVLJENA, tanke, mekane, udobne, nemaju nikakav miris, uopće ne smrde i ne promoče. Također i Huggies vlažne maramice, odlične.

----------


## bucka

libero!! :D

----------


## njokica

I mi koristimo babylove, ali samo za noć svako toliko i kada idemo na put (inače smo platneni  :Smile:  )

Jaaako sam zadovoljna s tim pelenama, samo jednom sam kupila Pampersice Sleep and Play, ok upijaju i sve ali meni su smrdile   :Grin:  jerbo sadrže nekakav losion koji kao fol ima kamilicu, a u sastavu ni k od kamilice nego aloe vera Y :?

----------


## Willow

meni su ok i jedne i druge, ali mi se optički više sviđaju babylove   :Kiss:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ove Pampers Sleep&Play toliko ispuštaju kristaliće, da bih ih najradije sve pobacala   :Evil or Very Mad:   Babylove su mi bolje po svemu, bar za sada dok smo nosači.

----------


## MAGICA

Babylove su mi najbolje. Pampersice su nam napravile strašan osip kojega se nikako riješiti dok nisam došla na ideju da bi problem mogao biti u pelenama. Libero odmah puštaju kristaliće, fuj, fuj   :Razz:   Zbog tog sam osipa odustala i od platnenih, sad je dobro, ali me strah više nijenjati pelene pa smo na Babylove, razmišljam o Alani.

----------


## čokolada

Ponestaje mi Muellerovih pelena (kupujemo na vagone), a ne da mi se ovih dana u CC1. Vidim da u Konzumu prodaju neke talijanske "be-be", a cijena im je kao i Muellerovima. Je li ih netko koristio? Iskustva?

----------


## enchi

> razmišljam o Alani.


Mi smo ih dobili na poklon i probali. Nisam ih više kupila nakon toga no ne jer mi nisu bile dobro u smislu da su propuštale, ispuštale kristaliće ili sl. već sam u međuvremenu probala babylove, bila zadovoljna i ostala na njima. Alana su ponešto, ajd, recimo, "priprostije" na dodir jer nemaju navodno toliko tih umjetnih, kemijskih dodataka kao ostale pelene i ekološkije su, tj. ne ostaju u okolišu taaako dugo kao ostale.  :/

----------


## Willow

nama muellerove nisu zasad dobre
ove od 2-5 su mu bile nekako preplitke a sad od 3-6 su izgleda prevelike jer promaču
zato su babylove izvrsne, zasad ostajemo na njima  :D 

(iako ja navijam za platnene ali nemam gdje sušiti   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Imali još neko isustvo da napravi poređenje babylove-a i alane? I kod nas su došle pa da probamo ili ne?

----------


## Kavin

Millerove beauty baby definitivno   :Wink:  
Pampersice su nam napravile takav osip ...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## puntica

> Imali još neko isustvo da napravi poređenje babylove-a i alane? I kod nas su došle pa da probamo ili ne?


meni su i jedne i druge super. doduše babylove rijetko kupim, samo ako nema alana   :Grin:  
alana su mekše, nekako pamučnije (ne znam kako da opišem)...imam dojam da su prozračnije. mislim da su i mrvicu skuplje, ali nisam sigurna. ne smrde jer nemaju nikakav losion, a to im je definitivno veliki plus


mi smo na platnenim a ove koristimo kad putujemo

----------


## vissnja

Mi smo pelenaši samo za napolje (u kući smo bez pelena ali ona se toliko zapišava da po zimi napolje ne smemo bez). I sad, babylove imam utisak da su joj prevelike kad hoda, drži onako raširene noge i uvek posle na preponama ima crveno kao da su je nažuljale. A volim babylove i jako nerado kupujem pampers sleep&play ali one su najuže između nogu od svih pelena koje sam videla (jeste smrde, i ne volim pampers, i brzo se napune ali nije nažuljana)  :/ 
Ima li neke druge, da nisu pampers a da su uske između nogu?

----------


## puntica

> Ima li neke druge, da nisu pampers a da su uske između nogu?


huggies

----------


## enchi

> Millerove beauty baby definitivno   
> Pampersice su nam napravile takav osip ...



Čitam i mislim "pa, kada sam to napisala?"   :Laughing:   :Love:  

Ali, slažem se!

----------


## mala lanna

Mi od rodjenj koristimo violetine pelene i maramice i jako sam zadovoljna....probali smo i babylove i isto su mi dobre ali Violetine pelene su mi odlicne...prezadovoljna sam...

----------


## Kavin

enchi   :Kiss: 
Ovo je totalno cool  8)

----------


## sandra254

Mi smo probali dosta pelena.

Najprije sam krenula sa platnenima i odustala nakon 2 mjeseca.
 Totalna katastrofa (nama). 
- Promočile su, 
- beba stalno mokra (zamotajte sebe u mokri PAMUČNI ručnik među nogama i držite ga pola sata),
- prala non stop, 
- sušim po cijeloj kući (jer ako stalno koristim sušilicu računi struje me ubiju), 
- sve je neuredno i smrdljivo ako nemaš prostor gdje ih odložiti dok ne pereš novu turu, 
- financijski ti na kraju dođe cca isto, jer izračuni po internetu su skroz nerealni i netočni,
- na kraju se sve svodi na očuvanje okoliša, koji se pored svih tvornica u Svijetu lomi preko moje kičme, a i kao prašak i omekšivači ne zagađuju ???...
Uostalom svatko ima svoj izbor i mišljenje...ja probala, trudila se i poludila.

Onada sam dobila sleep&play Pampers i nisu nam valjale (promočile su).
Nakon toga prešli smo na Libero koje su bile ok dok beba nije narasla (4-5mj) nakon toga stalno su mi puštale, a kasnije su mi bile problematične između nogica, jer su jako krute pa je malecki široko hodao.
Nešto kratko sam koristila Babylove i ok, ali nisam oduševljena (znale su promočiti).
 NAPOKON: dobila na poklon ponovno Pampersice active fit ALI one u ljubičastom paketu 4 i 4+ i oduševljena sam. Svi naši problemi su riješeni...zadovoljni...

----------


## Angelina_2

krenula sa babylove ali pampers mi je zakon...ko sisa te 3-4 kn po pakiranju kad su neusporedivo tanje i bolje

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Apsolutno potpisujem Sandru254 što se tiče ljubičastih pampersica active fit. Najbolje su- barem nama....a i likovi iz Ulice Sezam na njima su zakon, nebitno za kvalitetu pelena , ali uvijek me nasmiju  :Laughing:

----------


## vlatkapeno

Drage mamice dali mi možete reći gdje mogu kupiti originalne pampersice osim u city centru one , gali ih ima u Konzumu ili dm-u . 
Mi koristimo one sa losionom i jako sam zadovoljna ,nema iritacija i kada se pokaka ništa ne smrdi . 
Puno hvala , pusa od Jan-Renata i mene.   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## diva7

Mi smo od prvog dana na babylove pelanama...odlične su nam. Probali smo pampers ali nakon noći bi se budio mokar u njima. S babyloveom se to ne događa.

----------


## vlatkapeno

mi probali baby love ( 7-14 kg ) i na žalost svaki puta se ujutro probudio maokar a i pelena mu se izvuće .Kod Pampersica mi se to ne događa .
Ujutro se budi skroz suh i mirisan. 
Kada sam ostala trudna rekla sam da neću koristiti pampersice ali pokazale su se ok . 
Dali netko zna do kuda dolaze pampersice koje se prodaju u Dm-u ili Konzumu.

----------


## agata

Mi uglavnom koristimo platnene i super smo zadovoljni, nikad nisu promočile. Ali koristimo i Pampers Fit (ljubičaste) u nekim situacijama i jedino smo njima zadovoljni od jednokratnih. Druge Pampersice niš ne valjaju. Kupili smo ih u DMu.

----------


## Angelina_2

a koje su vam sad to pampers fit?

http://img.alibaba.com/photo/1231476...rs_Diapers.jpg

meni petica active baby svaku noc propusti ali istina da nema vise gdje upiti

----------


## agata

Nema ih tu na slici.. ja sam ih kupila u DMu... 3rojku...a ima i većih. U biti meni su dobre samo zato jer imaju rastezljiv rub tj one trakice koje se lijepe. E, i ne smrde ko active baby

Doduše jednom mi je mužić kupio one new baby (2jku) u Metrou i isto su imale taj rastezljivi rub.

----------


## agata

http://www.superdrug.com/content/ebi...4/951764_l.jpg

----------


## Angelina_2

> Nema ih tu na slici.. ja sam ih kupila u DMu... 3rojku...a ima i većih. U biti meni su dobre samo zato jer imaju rastezljiv rub tj one trakice koje se lijepe. E, i ne smrde ko active baby
> 
> Doduše jednom mi je mužić kupio one new baby (2jku) u Metrou i isto su imale taj rastezljivi rub.


nasla ali su ful skupe a ne vidim razliku-..pa i aktiv baBY ima rastezljivu traku

----------


## agata

Šta da? A valjda i to ovisi o tome gdje su kupljene. Ja imam Active baby i Baby Dry (kupljeno u Italiji) bez rastezljive trake. 

Evo, meni osobno je jedino ta trakica razlog zašto su mi super. A i ne smrde... nemaju onog plavog unutra već su bijele sa mrežicom. Nekako kvalitetnije mi izgledaju ali istina je - skupe su ko vrag.

----------


## mamaA

mi smo probali i pampers i babylove, ali najviše nam se sviđaju libero, jako sam zadovoljna, ujutro mi se djetešce probudi suho jedino u njima, druge nam sve promoče. 
definitivno libero, mi sretni!!

----------


## nenaa

I mi pampers pa libero. A sada Rodinu pusu. I za drugo, definitivno, biti će platnene.

----------


## poopsy

mi smo na pampersicama i zadovoljna sam iako mi se i baby love jako sviđaju. također smo dobili neke suprimos, ali su ogromne, isto je 4-9 kg, međutim baš su dugačke i ima propuha sa strane. pa ćemeo ih koristiti kasnije kad budemo malo malo veći.

----------


## baps

Muellerove...

----------


## LIMA

Mi smo probali, valjda sve što ima na tržištu   :Grin:  
Pampers me je definitivno razočarao, nije mi se sviđao onaj smrad zakamufliran s tonom mirisa. Isto tako I. je znao imati punu guzu nekih mucica (od onih što im se rasteže čičak). Puno puta smo im davali šansu ali mi nikada nisu opravdali povjerenje.
Libero su mi bile super dok im jedna serija nije jako smrdjela, a i nekako su bile "papirnate" na onom unutarnjem dijelu. (btw. bila mi je jedna rođaka iz Švedske, ona koristi Libero i kaže da ovaj naš Libero uopće nije isti kao njihov, isto pakovanje i sve, a opet nije skroz isti :/ )
Nedavno nam je nedjeljom pofalilo pelena i kako DM nije radio MM je kupio Libero - vidim da su drugačije (poboljšane) i sviđaju mi se, ali mi opet smrduckaju.

Huggies - isto jako dobre, dosta smo ih koristili, no nekako su mu bile tijesne sa strane, a veći broj prevelike pa smo odustali i od njih.

Babylove - naš favorit, uvijek smo se vraćali njima jer su mi imale najviše kvaliteta i najmanje zamjerki od svih, sviđa mi se što su "vatene", nema onih kuglica od gela po guzi kao kod nekih "tankih" ali je loša strana što se od hodanja između nogu naprave grude vate. 

Cijelo ljeto smo bili u platnenima, ali s dolaskom zime smo odustali. Ako na ljeto bude još u pelenama (a nadam se da neće) opet ćemo u platnene.

Na kraju, ovdje sam pročitala za Mullerove  :D , koje, iskreno, nisam ni gledala jer sam pretpostavila da nisu nešto. Prije tjedan dana smo ih kupili za probu i definitivno prelazimo na njih!
Ovim putem šaljem   :Kiss:    curama koje su ih preporučile!

----------


## kristina_zg

dajem glas za babylove, od samog početka smo ih odabrali i nije mi žao. Probala sam i pampers ali one bi mi promočile..

----------


## Suncem.m.

Mi od početka koristimo Babylove i bila sam super zadovoljna.
Međutim, prije nekoliko dana, 4 večeri po 2 puta po noći sam morala mjenjati kompletnu robicu uključujući i vreću za spavanje. Bio je mokar totalno i to po boku. 
Prvi put sam mislila da mu nisam dobro stavila pelenu, pa možda sam mu stavila pišu gore, pa možda je baš puno piškio.....ali sve sam to isključila i on je i dalje bio mokar.   :Rolling Eyes:  
A možda mi je djete ojačalo pa mu je mlaz jači    :Grin:  .
I sad sam uzela Pampers active fit (4-9 kg) i protekle 2 noći nije promočio.
Za sada mislim koristit Babylove po danu a Pampers noću.
Dok ne isprobam još koju vrstu.

----------


## ina33

Zasad uglavnom šaltamo između Babylove i Libero, ovisno čega bude odgovarajuće veličine u dućanu, a kad naletimo na Mullerove, probat ćemo i te. Nama u pravilu ništa ne promoči, tj. moči onda kad je između 2 broja.

----------


## LIMA

Jedini pametan savjet koji sam dobila od patronažne nakon poroda bio je da nakon oblačenja pelene uvijek namjestim rubove oko nogica (da ne ostane nigdje uvučen), jer ako onaj unutarnji sloj nije dobro postavljen znaju promočiti, pogotovo kod dječaka dok su još mali.

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Jedini pametan savjet koji sam dobila od patronažne nakon poroda bio je da nakon oblačenja pelene uvijek namjestim rubove oko nogica (da ne ostane nigdje uvučen), jer ako onaj unutarnji sloj nije dobro postavljen znaju promočiti, pogotovo kod dječaka dok su još mali.


I ja to radim od početka ali ipak su mu Baby love promočile    :Rolling Eyes:  .
Evo treća noć sa active fit, napiškio se samo tako i čak se pred jutro pokakio i nije pustilo ništa. Iako je toliko pelena bila krcata da mislim da je pustio još kap da bi pukla   :Grin:

----------


## beba128

Stvarno mi nije jasno zašto vam pampers smrdi, ali ok,meni su zakon ja sam i sad sa  trećim djetetom sa pampersom i prezadovoljna sam ,kao i sa libero pelenama :D ,od babylove,kupujem maramice, kremice ,i ostale stvari,ali s u mi pelene katastrofa,od njih mi je malena dobila osip,i propuštaju gdje god stignu ,fuj  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## beba128

Ako na ljeto bude još u pelenama (a nadam se da neće)  Na kraju, ovdje sam pročitala za Mullerove  :D , koje, iskreno, nisam ni gledala jer sam pretpostavila da nisu nešto. Prije tjedan dana smo ih kupili za probu i definitivno prelazimo na njih!
Ovim putem šaljem   :Kiss:    curama koje su ih preporučile![/quote]  Koje su to Mullerove pelene ,za te još nisam čula,gdje ih ima kupiti?

----------


## Angelina_2

a di drugdje nego u Zagrebu u Mulleru

----------


## LIMA

Ima i u Slavonskom Brodu, za druge gradove ne znam. 
Nisu mi loše ni njihove maramice za guzu, vrlo su slične babylove (mi smo do sada bili na babylove, ispočetka nivea dok se meni nije od nivea maramica osulo lice kad sam prešla s njima preko lica) - pakovanje od 6 paketa maramica košta 60 kn.
(Inače, vlažne baby maramice kod nas su za sve, od mog skidanja šminke, čišćenja namještaja do brisanja cipela   :Grin:   ).

----------


## slava

Meni su bolje tj. vlažnije od babylove.

----------


## ljiljan@

> kad naletimo na Mullerove, probat ćemo i te.


Na Mullerove nećete naletjeti, moraš ciljano u CC1, Mullerov dućan.

Inače mi smo se pelena riješili :D , a dok su nam trebale šetali smo između Mullerovih (naj-naj-najpovoljniji odnos kvalitete i cijene, zapravo su jako jako dobre), a kad nam dućan nije bio usput, koristili bismo Libero. I da - ljubičasti Pampers, vrlo rijetko zbog previsoke cijene.

----------


## beba128

> a di drugdje nego u Zagrebu u Mulleru


  Ašta vam je taj Muller ,dućan ?!Ja sam mislila da  je to samo naziv pelena? :?

----------


## LIMA

> Angelina_2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a di drugdje nego u Zagrebu u Mulleru
> 
> 
>   Ašta vam je taj Muller ,dućan ?!Ja sam mislila da  je to samo naziv pelena? :?


Da, dućan, nešto u stilu DM-a. 
Baš neki dan komentiram MM-u kako smo kad se I. rodio kupovali najskuplje pelene, maramice, kupku od Mustele koja košta 90 kn... a sada smo završili i na Mueller kupki od 19 kn   :Laughing:  - a sve što kupujem zadovoljna sam s tim.
Poanta svega je da cijena i kvaliteta često uopće nisu u srazmjeru.

----------


## ljiljan@

> Poanta svega je da cijena i kvaliteta često uopće nisu u srazmjeru.


I nisu, zato jer se mnoge "marke" sada proizvode u lošijoj varijanti za istočno tržište, a proizvodi "no name" su svuda isti ili približni.  Nisam rekla ništa novo, ali...
Kad su moji veliki klinci bili mali, Pampersica je bilo za kupiti samo kod švercera na placu ili u inozemstvu (bio je rat). Kad sam počela raditi s platnenih smo prešli na Pampers i kupovali smo ih u Austriji. Ali kvaliteta Pampers pelena austrijske proizvodnje i ovih danas na našem tržištu koje se proizvode u Poljskoj je dan i noć. Kao da nije riječ o istom proizvodu. Samo im je ime zajedničko. Čak niti ove ljubičaste Pampersice nisu kao one austrijske.
I da, onda su bile posebne za dečke (plave, pojačano upijanje naprijed) a posebno za cure (roza, upijanje pojačano po sredini). Baš slatko!

----------


## beba128

> beba128 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Angelina_2 prvotno napisa
> ...


  Sad sam utipkala njihovu stranicu,u Splitu ih nema samo ZG,i  S.BROD. Šteta!

----------


## tocekica

Mullerove pelene su naj. od pampersica je dobio osip.babylove su ok. Muller inaće ima stvari koje su isključivo napravljene za zapadno tržište(kozmetika detergenti...) mislim da imaju i drugih marki pelena a ne samo svoju pa ako želite usporediti pelene za naše tržište i za zapadno kupite uzorak u mulleru  :Grin:

----------


## Angelina_2

evo ija probala activ fit...puno puno bolje od obicnih...

i danas vidjela da se u prodaju vratile pampersice za decke i cure

----------


## davorkica

Znam da je tema babylove vs pampers, ali definitivno Mullerove Beauty baby pelene, podloge za previjanje,pamuk,papirnate maramice (ne vlazne)...ma sve od Mullera   :Laughing:  

Probali smo jos i Pampers, Babylove i Moltex

----------


## tina1975

Evo vec 10-ak dana nam babylove ujutro promoce i moram ga citavog presvlaciti  :Sad:  Po danu su super i cak nikad nije procurilo govance kao sa Pampersicama. Mada moram priznati to je verovatno zato sto su mnogo uze oko nogice (ostane mu onako urezano). Ovde u Subotici nema Muller  :Sad:  Ne znam koje da kupim za noc...Libero? Pampersice necu!

----------


## Pepita

Meni su Babylove (Newborn) bile super, ali kada smo morali preći na veći broj stalno su mi popuštale i Laura bi tijekom noći znala biti skroz mokra da sam morala mijenjati i posteljinu.
Po preporuci sam probala ljubičaste Pampers i nikada do sada nisu promočile. Za sada smo super zadovoljni!!!

----------


## Pepita

Probala bi Mullerove, ali ja ne znam da u ST i okolici ima dućan   :Sad:

----------


## Angelina_2

mi koristimo babylove po danu a ljubicasti pampers po noci i ni jedna nije popustila od kad ih koristimo tako da....nasli smo dobitnu kombionaciju.,..
jeftine za dan, skupe za noc  :Smile:

----------


## Tina406

Od početka smo koristili pampers, jedino su nam active fit odgovarale, ali mi je užasno smetao njihov smrad. Pronašli smo Huggies premium i oduševljeni pelenama, tanke, odlično upijaju, ne promoče i ne smrde. Ali kako je malena jako jako živahna i mijenjanje pelena je postalo nemoguća misija probali smo pampers active girl pants i oduševili se njima, navučem joj pelenu u sekundi (jer su kao gaćice), mislim da su jedini pampers koji NE smrdi, lagane su i tanke, mekane za poluditi i odlično upijaju i za dan i za noć.

----------


## sunchica

nakon svega šta sam pročitala mislim da ću kupit jedne babylove i jedne pampersice newborn pa ću vidit koje su bolje, koje smrde, sto čuda   :Laughing:   btw, sleep & play su za malo veću djecu od novorođenčadi il se varam?

----------


## anna01

> nakon svega šta sam pročitala mislim da ću kupit jedne babylove i jedne pampersice newborn pa ću vidit koje su bolje, koje smrde, sto čuda    btw, sleep & play su za malo veću djecu od novorođenčadi il se varam?


sleap and play i one new born su identicne, samo razlicita etiketa(imala sam istovremeno oba paketa...
iskreno ne preporucam ni jedne, libero ili babylove(pampersice su tako tanke na guzi da doslovno vidis kroz njih  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## the enchantress

> Znam da je tema babylove vs pampers, ali definitivno Mullerove Beauty baby pelene, podloge za previjanje,pamuk,papirnate maramice (ne vlazne)...ma sve od Mullera   
> 
> Probali smo jos i Pampers, Babylove i Moltex


Evo, ja ću nastaviti tvojim tragom   :Smile:   malo o Mullerovima. Što preporučaš - Beuty baby ili Moltex? Mi idemo na platnene, ali bismo uzeli i paket jednokratnih. Iz ekoloških razloga planirali smo Moltexice. Jesu li ti bile ok?

----------


## sunchica

koliko dugo ste koristile new born veličinu, tj. od 3-6 kg? prva 3 mjeseca ?

----------


## anna01

> koliko dugo ste koristile new born veličinu, tj. od 3-6 kg? prva 3 mjeseca ?


moja cura je stala u newborn i sa 4 mjeseca, jer je sa 5 mjeseci imala 6 i 670.. sve ovisi kolika je beba...

----------


## pzulic

prvo dijete je newborn koristio niti  mjesec dana, rodio se sa 4630 g, u prvih mjesec dana dobio preko kilu tako da sve ovisi o težini djeteta. drugih mjesec dana koristio je trojku, i nakon tada pa sve do sada koristi četvorku. ima 16 mj i 12 kg

drugo dijete (sada ima 15 dana) rodio se sa 4100g, vidjeti ćemo koliko će dobivati na težini. imam doma veliki paket dvojke pampers i babylove paket. 

inače do sada sam koristila pampersice, i sa prvim djetetom sam bila zadovoljna (jednom sam kupila sleep play i nisam bila zadovoljna, jednom libero i zadovoljna sam ali nekako smo kasnije uvijek kupovali pampers valjda iz navike). 
sada smo dobili babylove pelene i zadovoljnija sam nego sa pampersom i nadalje ćemo koristiti babylove i za jedno i drugo dijete.

----------


## akimia

ja isto ne koristim pampers!imam sina od skoro 4god i curu od 10mj.sa njim sam koristila VIOLETApelene tad su izašle i prezadovoljna sam bila.sa curom sam počela pampers-kao uže su nešto "elegantnije"za curu a ona stalno upišana!!!dok sam je bila počela presvlačiti po noći.naravno opet sam uzela Violeta pelene!!njih ne propiški ima ih puno u paketu i dobiju se gratis vlažne maramice od 72kom :D koje su isto odlične!!!ja koristim maramice i za skidanje šminke-to mi je zgodno,praktično i one me ne peku za oči,dok niveu nesmem ni blizu oka!!eto ja sam to testirala na svojim očima,a onda su sigurne i za guzu.Libero je ok.ali one grudice od gela su strašne!! :shock: sve joj u pišu ode!!!tako da su nama violeta zakon!!!!

----------


## pzulic

nama su se pojavile grudice od gela na sleep and play pelenama, i jednom na običnim pampersicama ali to je kriv moj muž koji se nije sjetio da bi trebalo presvuči maloga kad mene nije bilo doma.

----------


## sunchica

ja sam mislila kao uzet jedno 10 paketa zaliha kad skužim koje mi najbolje pašu al sad mi se to ne čini baš najboljom idejom, mada, ne vjerujem baš da će mu tako brzo težina rasti ali šta onda s premalim pelenama? možda ih mgu zamijeniti u dm-a za drugu veličinu uz sačuvan račun?   :Laughing:

----------


## pzulic

> ja sam mislila kao uzet jedno 10 paketa zaliha kad skužim koje mi najbolje pašu al sad mi se to ne čini baš najboljom idejom, mada, ne vjerujem baš da će mu tako brzo težina rasti ali šta onda s premalim pelenama? možda ih mgu zamijeniti u dm-a za drugu veličinu uz sačuvan račun?


jednom sam u dm-u kupila pampers 4plus umjesto 4, i uz račun sam ih zamijenila, ali to je bilo taj isti dan.

----------


## sunchica

raspitat ću se svakako prije nego kupim zalihe, imam onih 15% popusta pa to želim iskoristit za neku veću svotu da to ima i nekog smisla a ne za jedan paketić pelena

----------


## anna01

> raspitat ću se svakako prije nego kupim zalihe, imam onih 15% popusta pa to želim iskoristit za neku veću svotu da to ima i nekog smisla a ne za jedan paketić pelena


u tom slucaju uzmi 1 paket od 3-6, a ostale od 4-9...
jesi razmisljala o platnenima...

----------


## sunchica

jesam, ja sam ti jedna od onih trudnica koje su hodočastile po svim živim temama i prije nego su ostale trudne, pripreme radi   :Grin:  
međutim, ipak sam se odlučila za jednokratne, platnene iziskuju puno pranja i peglanja, od čega peglanje nije problem nego moj balkon i STRAŠNO PRISTOJNI susjedi poviše nas koji ne znaju što je pepeljara pa bacaju svoje čikove i sve ostalo šta im padne na pamet dole pa kome padne. tako da ni dječju robicu neću sušit vanka nego na unutrašnjem sušilu a kamoli još s pelenama tome ne bi bilo kraja. a iako neki misle drugačije ipak mi je draža jednokratna, pomisao da se već 100 puta kakao u tu pelenu me ne veseli iako sam i ja kakala i piškila u platnene pa mi ništa nije   :Smile:

----------


## disa

> Mi od rodjenj koristimo violetine pelene i maramice i jako sam zadovoljna....probali smo i babylove i isto su mi dobre ali Violetine pelene su mi odlicne...prezadovoljna sam...


A meni totalno suprotno!
Kupila sam u BiH par puta violetine pelene i bile su mi uzasne,E je kroz sat vremena bio skroz mokar i uopste mi se ne svidjaju,maramice su im dobre ali pelene uzas. Ja koristim papers u austiji i prezadovoljna sam,jedino sto su skupe...sad sam kupla E neke malo jeftinije u schlekeru i stavljam mu preko noci i super mu je,ne promoci a E je stvarno napuni...preko dana mu stavljam activ fit ja, a baka esy up i dobre su nam skroz.

----------


## laura29

Mi smo dosada koristili Mullerove i Babylove pelene. Zadovoljni s objema. Znale su nam promočiti jedino kad je L bila između dviju veličina. Dobili smo i jedan paket Huggisa, ali veći broj pa će njihovo korištenje malo pričekati. Što se tiče maramica, bolje su mi Mullerove, skoro pa bezmirisne su.

----------


## amrinoo

Definitivno Babylove!
Probali smo sve ostale koje imamo ovdje u ponudi (Pampers, Sleep&Play, Violeta, Molfix...).
Babylove nemaju toliko onog gela i ne smrde. Duboke su na ledjima i imaju one rastezljive trakice- koje je Pampers uveo tek sada...eto toplu vodu izmislili...  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  .
U svim ostalim je promocilo...u Babylove samo dva- tri puta i to kada je prelazio na veci br. Kada propuste- to mi je znak da mi trebaju vece. Cak i kada je imao proljev- nikada se nije desilo da mu prodje sa strane ili na ledja kao kod drugih.
Zadnja stvar - ali ne i tako nebitna je cijena. Nije uopste mala razlika!

----------


## sunchica

koliko dugo ste koristile veličinu od 3-6 kg i od 4-7 kg?????

----------


## japanka

naše iskustvo: 1. Libero
                     2. Mullerove, beauty baby
                      3. Dm babylove
                      4. probali neki dan jednu iz Kauflanda, nešto wiki...,nije loša
                      5. pampers ( naše ) definitivno najgore

----------


## ivy

> koliko dugo ste koristile veličinu od 3-6 kg i od 4-7 kg?????


vrlo kratko, ove prve negdje do kada je beba imala max 2 mjeseca, a i druge je vrlo brzo prerasla. ne isplati ti se raditi zalihe
doduše mi inače koristimo platnene, a ove su nam za noć

----------


## ivy

i samo da dodam jer vidim što gore pišeš, platnene pelene ne treba peglati

----------


## mamal

mi koristimo i jedne i druge, ali moj glas prije ide za babylove, mislim da nemaju toliko sintetičkih materijala...

----------


## TeFil

Mi smo isprobali sve raspoloživo na našem tržištu. I najbolje su nam Libero, iako i Mullerove nisu bile loše. Mullerove su nam bile bolje kad su klinci imali manju kilažu, a kasnije Libero - sve nam je na njima bilo dobro - upijanje, gumica na leđima, dezen (mamina djeca - mali esteti). 
Pampersice su nam bile najlošije - pogotovo one za naše tržište.

----------


## Danči29

Mi smo probali Babylove i Pampers i bolji nam je Babylove koji nam nikad nije procurio, dok Pampersice jesu  :Mad:  
Sada smo kupili Alana DM eko pelene 4-7 kg. N ima 4,8 kg ali mi i dalje izgledaju puuunnnooo prevelike  :? 
Napominjem da ih i mi koristimo samo za noć, po danu smo u platnenim pelenkušama.

----------


## frost

mi cemo biti platneni pelenasi, ali za porodiliste traze jednokratne (pokusacu da izbegnem ali tesko)

alana nema za novorodjencad

babylove newborn je od 2-5 kg
babylove mini je od 3-6kg

kakva je razlika

newborn nisam nasla a kupila sam ove mini
da li je to isto ako upadamo u kilazu?

zaletela se malo i kupila zbog popusta pa sada ne znam da li da menjam, kad stigne jer ne daje mi se novac za jos jednokratnih, ne zelim ih

----------


## Danči29

nama su bile bolje newborn jer su nam bolje fitale obzirom je N došla iz rodilišta sa 2860

----------


## call me mommy

probala i jedne i drugo iako smo u tertama. niti jedne mi ne valjaju,dijete mi smrdi po mokraci cim se popiski. za rodiliste sam kupila pampers i  ostavila njima paket po izlasku.

----------


## Nia_Zg

Mi koristimo isključivo Alanu iz DM-a i zadovoljni smo s njima, nisu plastične na dodir kao sve ostale na tržištu, ali su doduše velike i nisu baš ergonomske. Nisu nam nikad promočile, čak ni noću ukoliko beba leži na leđima, jedino kad bebu stavim na bok na cicanje, a ona slučajno piški, onda nam promoči na tom boku na bodić. E sad, vjerojatno to prođe kroz nogavicu, nemam pojma.
Pampersice nikad nisam ni probala, uzimali smo samo Baby love i one Mullerove. Otprilike su slične kvalitete i to nam je jedina alternativa ukoliko nema Alane.

----------


## frost

> nama su bile bolje newborn jer su nam bolje fitale obzirom je N došla iz rodilišta sa 2860


znaci preostaje mi da bolje klopam i nabijemo jos kilaze  :Laughing:  

ne idem na UZ i nemam predstavu kolika je beba. uostalom, zbog pelena je i blesavo da idem na UZ.
mozda uspem da zamenim

----------


## LIMA

Samo da se ubacim, kod nas u rodilištu povijaju bebe u platnene (tetra) pelene. Ja sam mislila da je to normalno u svim rodilištima.

----------


## TIGRICA

> prije nego li se curica rodila, kupili smo babylove- super imam samo rijeci hvale...onda sam se jednom zgodom nasla u metrou, od pampersa spleep and play  bile su na akciji i kupili mi 4 paketa... a za njih nemam rijeci ...katastrofa!!!!!! tanke su da gledas kroz njih,i slabo upijaju...a da ne govorim da joj svaka stolica zavrsi na ledima!!!!


Također potpisujem,koma su...

----------


## ane80

drage forumasice ili mame kako vec zelite  :Smile:  

imam jedno mozda glupo pitanje,a mozda i ne. Ovako koliko pampers pelene vrijede,mislim do kada im je rok trajanja :? 
Imam 4 paketa newborn od 2-5kg napravite su 2008.
ako tko znam voljela bi da mi odgovori.

pozdravvvv   :Razz:

----------


## tocekica

traju oko 3 godine.otisnuto je na njima (na paketu i na pelenici)kolko traju(ja sam jednom ove godine kupila libero u nami koje su napravljene 2006 i još im je bio rok 4 mj!!!). ali ako si ih kupila 2008 onda zbilja nema frke.evo moje mullerice koje sam sad kupila traju do 09.2012. a napravljene su 17.7.09.

----------


## vindira

Mi koristimo samo pampers,probala jednom baby love,bile su katastrofa,svaki put su procuravale, al su zato pampers maramice užasne,smrde za poludit,a i nisu predebele su,zato stalno koristim nivea pure maramice,odlično mirišu,velike su,mekane i taman vlažne,znači ni premalo ni previše.

----------


## Mellyca

Jos jedan glas za babylove!
Pampersice sam bila kupila za rodiliste i jos smo jedan paket dobili, ali otkako sam probala babylove samo njih koristim! Odgovaraju mi sto se tice i cijene i kvalitete! (Koristimo ih samo za noc, inace smo platneni!) Njihove vlazne mi se bas ne svidjaju - nekako su mi suhe dosta, a pampersove smrde za poludit!

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Pampers, ali više iz navike. Probali smo nekoliko puta i Babylove, za tu cijenu zaista nisu loše, ali vlažne maramice Babylove su katastrofa.

----------


## arilu

Malo sam zbunjena, šta se u rodilište moraju nositi pelene :?

----------


## Mellyca

U prinicipu ne za rodiliste, nego za doma kad sa se vratila iz bolnice.

----------


## arilu

Aaaaa, ok! Pomislila sam da je recesija ušla i u rodilišta   :Grin:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

U Vž rodilište se trebaju nositi pelene, a za druga rodilišta ne znam.

----------


## Mellyca

> Aaaaa, ok! Pomislila sam da je recesija ušla i u rodilišta


Izgleda da je u nekim vec odavno recesija. Npr. u pulsko moras nositi i toalet papir, tako da mi je nekako bilo logicno da spremim i pelene za bebu.

----------


## sunčica vk

ja sam za pampers , probača u početku puno vrsta ali sve su bile bljak..pre krute, prokišnjavale su  :Laughing:  , pre debele pa imam osijećaj da je mala u oklopu...itd..pampers zakon!

----------


## Ninči

Meni su Babylove bile super dok curka nije počela više puniti pelenu. Onda su počele curiti na sve strane...pogotovo noću. Pa smo jedno vrijeme bili na Pampersu i sad odnedavno smo na Mullerovim pelenama. 

Inače, Babylove su dobre pelene jedino što su po meni preniskog struka. To pogotovo može biti problem dečkićima kojima mame dižu pišulince gore kod prematanja.

----------


## mitovski

Da podignem malo temu iz prašine. Jel mi može netko reći koja je razlika u cijeni između pampersa i baby love?

----------


## Lambi

> Da podignem malo temu iz prašine. Jel mi može netko reći koja je razlika u cijeni između pampersa i baby love?


ako se ne varam oko 60 lipa po peleni (za kilažu 4-9)

----------


## Lambi

inaće meni su baby love puno bolje od pampersica ,
kod pampersica nam se događalo da je kakica izašla na leđa van zbog niskog struka i imaju  
 miris na stare ljekove

----------


## a mama

probali smo razne ali Babylove su najbolje!!

----------


## mitovski

Pa 60 lipa po peleni i nije baš mala stvar znači nekih 60 kuna na sto komada
Ma buni me što ovdje ima raznih komentara tj neke kažu da su im pampers grozne i da promoće pa iscuri a baby love super, a druge obrnuto pa se pitam kako to 
puno prijateljica koristi baby love i kažu da su im super ali kad smo bili na plaži ove godine malo sam promatrala djecu u tim pelenama pa mi se činilo da su nekako puno visile i onako teške bile i da su smetale djeci kod hoda i to kad su samo mokre bile
mi smo za moju nećakinju koristili pampers - doduše prije 10 godina i pošto sam ju ja čuvala kao malu bila sam jako zadovoljna s tim pelenama - nikada nisu promočile ili da bi nešto iscurilo pa sam se sad iznenadila da cure pišu negativna iskustva
a sad ja čekam bebu i razmišljam koje pelene i mislim da ću zbog cijene ipak baby love a i ako kažete da i pampers propuštaju onda stvarno nema smisla davati tolike novce

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Mitovski, isprobaj jedne i druge ( i treće ako treba) pa sama izaberi.
Vidiš da se mišljenja jako razlikuju.

----------


## miele

Meni su pampersice zakon,ali što se tiče Babylove malih(2-5kg) one su mi nekako bolje,mislim da ih ima većina rodilišta manje su i kompaktnije bebać izgleda ,nemate dojam da je u vreći,i moram priznati da prvi put čujem da se kod nas u rodilištima djeca povijaju u platnene.Moja je dobila osip od Babylove tako da se više nisam usuđivala isprobavati druge vrste.Za malu bebu najbolje su Niveine maramice a za starije mislim da ionako nije važno jer većina završi pod tušem kad se ukakaju ili nisam u pravu :? ?

----------


## mamal

> Pa 60 lipa po peleni i nije baš mala stvar znači nekih 60 kuna na sto komada
> Ma buni me što ovdje ima raznih komentara tj neke kažu da su im pampers grozne i da promoće pa iscuri a baby love super, a druge obrnuto pa se pitam kako to 
> puno prijateljica koristi baby love i kažu da su im super ali kad smo bili na plaži ove godine malo sam promatrala djecu u tim pelenama pa mi se činilo da su nekako puno visile i onako teške bile i da su smetale djeci kod hoda i to kad su samo mokre bile
> mi smo za moju nećakinju koristili pampers - doduše prije 10 godina i pošto sam ju ja čuvala kao malu bila sam jako zadovoljna s tim pelenama - nikada nisu promočile ili da bi nešto iscurilo pa sam se sad iznenadila da cure pišu negativna iskustva
> a sad ja čekam bebu i razmišljam koje pelene i mislim da ću zbog cijene ipak baby love a i ako kažete da i pampers propuštaju onda stvarno nema smisla davati tolike novce


potpuno razumijem, tako je i meni bilo.

došla sam do zaključka da o bebinoj građi ovisi i koja pelena paše kojem djetetu - pa nisu svi isti  :Smile:  

ja sam probala skoro sve pelene, u zadnje vrijeme čak i jeftinije verzije, violeta, pretty baby i bebe od konzuma..i ima razlike, te jeftinije su i grublje i nekako nezgrapnije, ali nisu puštale....

najvjernija sam babylove pelenama jer mi imaju nekako najprirodnije materijale. pampersice su nam pustile možda jednom ili dvaput (ako), ali mi se nikako ne sviđa onaj sintetički dodir na ruku...sve su mi nekako plastične i imam osjećaj da koža ne diše - pogotovo mi je to bilo ružno ljeti, tako da smo koristili babylove...

one mi ponekad puste, ali evo, probala sam sa većim brojevima - ima kilažu za 4, koristimo 4 i 4+, a evo danas kupila i 5icu prvi put...pa ćemo vidjeti (ima blizu 12 kg)...
onače, volim i Alana pelene iz DM-a, jer su ekološke i nekako pamučne, a meni je to važno....

one huggies i libero su mi puštale, ali tada je još bio beba i imao rijetku stolicu, što je bilo nezgodno  :Grin:  ...sada je stolicu puno tvrđa, pa ne znam, možda bi bile i ok....


eto, nadam se da sam ti pomogla bar malo....

----------


## mamal

> Pa 60 lipa po peleni i nije baš mala stvar znači nekih 60 kuna na sto komada
> Ma buni me što ovdje ima raznih komentara tj neke kažu da su im pampers grozne i da promoće pa iscuri a baby love super, a druge obrnuto pa se pitam kako to 
> puno prijateljica koristi baby love i kažu da su im super ali kad smo bili na plaži ove godine malo sam promatrala djecu u tim pelenama pa mi se činilo da su nekako puno visile i onako teške bile i da su smetale djeci kod hoda i to kad su samo mokre bile
> mi smo za moju nećakinju koristili pampers - doduše prije 10 godina i pošto sam ju ja čuvala kao malu bila sam jako zadovoljna s tim pelenama - nikada nisu promočile ili da bi nešto iscurilo pa sam se sad iznenadila da cure pišu negativna iskustva
> a sad ja čekam bebu i razmišljam koje pelene i mislim da ću zbog cijene ipak baby love a i ako kažete da i pampers propuštaju onda stvarno nema smisla davati tolike novce


potpuno razumijem, tako je i meni bilo.

došla sam do zaključka da o bebinoj građi ovisi i koja pelena paše kojem djetetu - pa nisu svi isti  :Smile:  

ja sam probala skoro sve pelene, u zadnje vrijeme čak i jeftinije verzije, violeta, pretty baby i bebe od konzuma..i ima razlike, te jeftinije su i grublje i nekako nezgrapnije, ali nisu puštale....

najvjernija sam babylove pelenama jer mi imaju nekako najprirodnije materijale. pampersice su nam pustile možda jednom ili dvaput (ako), ali mi se nikako ne sviđa onaj sintetički dodir na ruku...sve su mi nekako plastične i imam osjećaj da koža ne diše - pogotovo mi je to bilo ružno ljeti, tako da smo koristili babylove...

one mi ponekad puste, ali evo, probala sam sa većim brojevima - ima kilažu za 4, koristimo 4 i 4+, a evo danas kupila i 5icu prvi put...pa ćemo vidjeti (ima blizu 12 kg)...
onače, volim i Alana pelene iz DM-a, jer su ekološke i nekako pamučne, a meni je to važno....

one huggies i libero su mi puštale, ali tada je još bio beba i imao rijetku stolicu, što je bilo nezgodno  :Grin:  ...sada je stolicu puno tvrđa, pa ne znam, možda bi bile i ok....


eto, nadam se da sam ti pomogla bar malo....

----------


## Lambi

*mitovski*,dobro si primjetila da beby love malo vise ,izgledaju među nogicama malo pufasto sto je u neku ruku dobro jer kakica nije priljepljena za guzu pa se smanjuje rizik za osip

----------


## annie84

Ja trenutno koristim i jedne i druge i ne znam što bi rekla. Preko noći su mi promočile i jedne i druge...ali samo zadnjih par dana...zašto i kako, ne znam...promatrat ću još par dana razvoj situacije....do sada sam stalno koristila pampers, sad sam kupila babylove za probu..

----------


## tinaka

A koja je točno razlika između onih Babylove Newborn i Mini pelena?! Pitam koje je bolje kupiti za novorođenče,jer se bojim kupiti previše newborn da mi ne ostanu bezveze kasnije.

----------


## miele

Newborn su od 2-5 kg i kao imaju posebnu unutrašnju jezgru za rijetku stolicu a mini idu od 3-6 kg ako se ne varam i u pravilu su samo malo veće,ja sam u rodilište nosila malo pakiranje newborn i još jedno potrošila doma i onda prešla na mini,na vjerujem da ćeš u rodilištu potrošiti puno pelena pa u svakom slučaju za prvu ruku bolje ti je uzeti manje pakiranje.

----------


## tinaka

Miele, hvala  :Love:  
Jedne newborn sam kupila za rodilište i promišljala sam se oko drugog paketa. Mislim da više neću te kupiti već one mini za doma.

----------


## dani1

Nama su definitivno bile najbolje libero, ali sad čitam da su se pokvarile. Nakon toga babylove i alana. Pampersice su nam curile na sve strane, a sad koristimo mullerove i super su nam. Što se tiće najmanjih pelena newborn, netreba ih puno ako je beba prosječne kilaže pri rođenju, mi smo za doma odmah uzeli mini (jeftinije su, ima ih više u paketu). Mi smo se osuli od hagisa i to opako.

----------


## nikol2

1. Huggies
2. Pampers
3. Babylove
Naslušala sam se hvala za Mullerove, ali kad smo ih probali - užas svaka pelena je promočila, koma. Slijedeće ću probati Libero pa ćemo vidjeli. Zamjerka kod pampersa mi je jedino što ima niski struk pa kaka ponekad izađe van.

----------


## crnka84

Probala i Babylove i Pampers, i dok mi je svaka Babylove procurila, i svi bodiji su nam ukakani sa strane, Pampersova ni jedna nije, koristila sam Sleep & Play, a sad koristimo Active baby, i nije bas da su puno skuplje, uvijek ima neka akcija, recimo dok jedna Babylove pelena dodje 1,20 kn, MM je jucer kupio Pampersice po 1,13 kn komad, tako da.......to bas i ne stoji, mi uvijek racunamo cijenu pelena, podjelimo sa koliko komada ima unutra i tako najbolje vidis koliko zapravo kosta........ na pocetku smo koristili huggies, one su isto bile dobre, ali eto kako su ove bile na akciji.......  :Smile:

----------


## susret

Mi smo prešli s Babylove na Pamperes, nakon što su nam ove prve u nekoliko navrata propustile kakicu. Pampers mi se više mi sviđaju: mekanije su, ljepšeg dizajna, tanje, manje mokre. Jedino mi se ne sviđa što su parfumirane.

----------


## martinela

Potpisujem za Pampers ali Pampers iz Mullera njemačke proizvodnje jer Pampers iz naših trgovačkih lanaca su made in Poljska - drugim riječima nije to to!
Probali Babylove pelene i katastrofa, curile na sve strane i debele su dok su Pampersice ful tanke suuuuper upijaju - nikad se nismo probudili mokri i pokakani do grla što nam se sa Babylove pelenama dogodilo.
Jedino su mi Pampers vlažne maramice užas živi. Tu potpisujem za ****. Skuplje su ali vrijede!!!!

----------


## Lutonjica

> malo sam promatrala djecu u tim pelenama pa mi se činilo da su nekako puno visile i onako teške bile i da su smetale djeci kod hoda i to kad su samo mokre bile


tako izgledaju pelene bilo koje marke kad ih roditelji ne mijenjaju dovoljno često.
jednokratne pelene sadrže gel koji može upiti jako puno tekućine. naravno, kako upija tekućinu, tako mu se i volumen povećava. kad pelena tako teško visi, to znači da su ju roditelji odavno trebali promijeniti.
ili da je dijete u njoj bilo u moru pa se napila mora.

----------


## annie84

Beautybaby od Mullera su mi najbolje..probali smo i Babylove i Pampers. Pampersice mi smrde, Babylove su OK, ali su malo grublje, dok su Muller mekane kao Pampers-ali ne smrde i nama su odlične!

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam na onom sajmu beba vidjela neke huggies bio. Jako su mi se činile ugodne na dodir. A pošto bebi prve dane mislim stavljati jednokratne voljela bih probati s tim pelenama. Jumbo paket bi nam vjerojatno bio i dovoljan dok ne pređemo na platnene.
ALI....nigdje ih nisam vidjela za kupiti! Zna li netko možda gjde bi ih moglo biti??

----------


## Žabica

Mi koristimo Pampers, Premium Care, probali svašta, ali uvijek se vraćam na ove. Jedino što smrde za poludit. Sad lagano pokušavamo sa platnenima + Pampers za noć.

----------


## icyoh

Mi smo probali skoro sve pelene na tržištu i uvijek se vraćam pampersicama.
Znala sam kupiti one mullerove pelene i nisu mi bile loše. No kad bih imala njih i pampersice u isto vrijeme, uvijek su mi p bile bolje.

Huggies su OK, ima ih u Konzumu. One su mi drugi izbor.


Uvjerljivo najgore su mi Violeta - od njih je L dobio strašan osip. Te i još neke pelene koje smo kupili u Hercegovini.

Babylove smo imali samo kad smo dobili besplatno pakiranje (ono u rodilištu) i tak tak su mi. Dosta nezgrapne i puštaju.


Vidim da vas dosta spominje da pampersice smrde - meni imaju "bolji" miris od većine drugih.
I njihove vlažne maramice su mi isto dobre :pampersoljubac:

----------


## lidać2

meni baybylove nista ne valjaju jako su krute,debele i uopce ne upijaju kako upija pampers...

----------


## kate777

Mi smo od početka koristili pampersice , ali bi jako procurile sa strane kad bi se maleni poopiškio ,i na leđima ,bi bio pokakan  do vrata i svaki puta smo morali ići na kupanje i presvlačenje robice , sada smo prešli na libero i jako smo zadovoljni , i jeftiunije su od pampersica.

----------


## sunnyday

Moj glas za babylove i libero. Pampers-never more

----------


## Bobica

samo da se nadovežem  na maramice - netko reče da su mu **** skupe - uvijek ima akcija 4 komada 45kn! to i nije tako skupo! 
mi stalno kupujemo na akciji - (konzum, plodine, dm) i imamo doma po nekoliko paketa!

----------


## mama od formata

Kupuje kako kad. Babylove mi je u prednosti jer je jeftiniji i jer su pelene pput dubljih gaća pa mi rjeđe propuste po noći. Manjak im je što su u odnosu na pampers nekako kruće i iz bezveznog, ali estetskog razloga, izgledaju jeftinije.

----------


## la_mama

Mala je u platnenima. Kada idemo na put gdje nemamo mogućnosti koristiti veš mašinu, uglavnom uzmem Babylove ili Libero.

----------


## ich123

hm...dakle, kad rodim...dolazi u obzir babylove, muller...  :Smile:  (koja je cijena tih pelena)?, 
vidim da babylove i muller najviše hvalite...
ja sam čula da su super i Pilo pelene iz Plodina...?
ja se sjećam da smo za nećakinju koristili Pampers i bili smo jako zadovoljni.
ali to je bilo prije 10 godina, sada već sigurna ima jednako kvalitetnih pelena, koje imaju sličnu kvalitetu kao pampers, a nižu cijenu.

----------


## annie84

Muller pelene za skroz male bebe koštaju u HR oko 40 kn. Za veće oko 55 kn.

----------


## andynoa

Baby love su ti 40% jeftinije od pampersa, ovisi koji paket..

Ja sam u rodilištu imala babylove za malca, i dok smo došli kući isto, dobila sam na poklon pampers premium i zadovoljnija sam s njima (malca stavljam u pampers i još pelenu za široko) jer smo probala 2 dana komplet sa platnenim i nije išlo..)

Kod mene je razlika ta, da u babylove pelena mu je stalno guza bila crvena, odkad sam na pampers prešla crvenila uopće nema.. 
Sada su i pelene postale teže, više mokrih, manje pokakanih, uredna stolica, i stvarno se vidi razlika..jer u babylove pelenama (tjedan dana sam ih još koristila) em je bio zapišan, em je guza bila crvena.. sad niti zapišan, niti crvene guze..

Probala sam i violeta pelena jer sam ih dobila kao poklon u Sparu, i mogu reći da su katastrofa.. nit čičak dobro ne drži, a pelene meni izgledaju ko plastične, i strašno su mi odbojne..

----------


## ich123

> Muller pelene za skroz male bebe koštaju u HR oko 40 kn. Za veće oko 55 kn.



a koliko komada je u jednom pakiranju?

----------


## annie84

Za skroz male ne znam jer ih već dugo ne koristimo, ove od 9-18 imaju 40-42 komada (u Austriji je novo pakiranje 40 komada i košta 6 eura, u Hrvatskoj je 42 komada ako nisu prešli na novi dizajn).

----------


## andynoa

za skorz male imaš paket od 28 komada malecki (2-5 kg) (iskreno ne sjećam se koliko sam platila) ipaket od 56 komada.. isto 2-5 kg

----------


## Smajlich

Probali sve -od Konzumovih Bebe preko Libera i Babylove, ali Pampers su ipak najbolje. Premium i Active fit. Smrde mi, al jesu i ove druge. Ostalo sve koristim Babylove, osim kupke/šampona, ulja i pudera- Nivea i Mustela te kremice za guzu JGL.

----------


## Beti3

Konzumove "bebe" su stvarno OK. Nikad ne promoče noću (curica). Deblje su od Pampersa, ali sad kad je prešla godinu sasvim su OK, a Maxi veličina 47 kuna- Jedna pelena-jedna kuna. Do godine je bila uglavnom u bijelim Pampers.

----------


## andynoa

da to su premium, bijele... ja sad imam sleep & play, jučer načela paket narančaste, od 3-6 kg, i super su a i lijepo miriše  :Smile: , pampers naravno kakica ne  :Smile:

----------


## ich123

sjećam se da je sestra nećakinji jednom kupila neke druge pelene za probu (ne znam više koje) i znam da smo se jako razočarali jer su se, kad bi se mala upiškila, počele stvarati grude vate u peleni, znači nije se pelena ravnomjerno napuhavala kako beba piški nego je vata pobjegla na par mjesta i zgrudala se, a neka mjesta u peleni su bila skroz prazna, to je bilo kriminalno, tako da je nastavila koristiti pampers. da li imaju još koje pelene kod kojih se to događa?

----------


## andynoa

tako nešto slično se meni desilo kod Violeta pelena.. jest ovo je bio promotivni paket od 5 komada.. možda ne znači da je tako u normalnom paketu...
i kako je maleckom stolica bila praktički ko tekućina tih prvih dana, sve je frcalo preko pelene..

----------


## Calista

Probala par puta pampers...koristimo ih za nevolju (kad nema Mullerovih)...inace...bove Mullerove su jos bolje od starih- tanje su i puno mekse.

----------


## annie84

Istina, Mullerove nove su još bolje od starih. U Austriji ima od svake veličine i probno pakiranje od 2 komada za nekih 3-4 kn, ako je netko skeptičan da proba  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

ja imam pampers i babylove pa cu viditi što ce mu odgovarat.a za svake sam cula nešto loše i dobro.tako da to ovisi od bebine kože.

----------


## ich123

i od bebine kože i od toga da li ljudi znaju prematati ili ne, tako bar kažu?
jer navodno da neki ne znaju premotati bebu i onda se žale jer im dobre pelene promoče...ja se sjećam dok sam nećakinju prematala (pampers) gotovo da se nikada nije desilo da je bilo šta otišlo van pelene...ha ne znam...kad rodim, planiram probati pampers, muller, babylove, pilo (navodno super pelene iz plodina), pa ćemo vidjeti šta valja šta ne...za pampers znam da su dobre, ali preskupe...

----------


## Smajlich

I to ti je! Meni je malom promočilo uvijek kad nisam fino stavila pelenu (ili je plakao ili mlatarao nožicama ili nešto, pa bi nabrzinu stavila). To sam shvatila tek poslije...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Franciska75

Ja sam koristila Pampers samo kad bi ih dobila i to zato što su mi bile loše i propuštale često. Konzumove, Mullerove i Libero su mi bile najbolje!

----------


## ich123

ja samo ne želim kupiti neke gdje će mi se ona vata u pelenama grudati na pojedinim mjestima...to mi je koooomaaaa!!!

----------


## andynoa

ich23, ne možeš znati dok ne isprobaš, zato bi svim proizvođačima bilo pametno da imaju testne uzorke.. al isto tako dvosjekli mač, jer se pelene ne bi smjele često mjenjati... barem ja tako mislim (tj. mislim na vrstu pelena)...

a zašto ne bi odmah u startu pokušala sa *platnenim pelenama*? 3 bi ti trebale po previjanju, dakle oko 20tak na dan, i iskuhavaš ih i to je to...(ja jesam al nikako nije pasalo) al znam da sam ja ko mala bila jako dugo u platnenim pelenama (ko da je bilo pampersa za kupit 85te..) pa eto me sad guza super.. i ja velka  :Smile: ..

----------


## tua

andynoa, a moderne pp? pa nema kuhanja i stavis ju kao ovu.

----------


## andynoa

kod nas u gradu nema modernih pp za kupiti, al sam viđala prekrasne naravno po internetu i šire...
krenula ja na starinski način, al mali je tako osjetljiv za poludit...

sad je počeo dok se upiški odmah plakat i odma moram mjenjat pelenu, i skužila sam da mu urin nagriza guzu strašno i dobro je da zakmeči da mu je skinem... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jelena.O

a da kad počne vrištati skineš ga i popiša se nad kadom, inače sutra rode imaju akciju na cvjetnom i časte 10% popusta na platnene.

Ja već za treće dete imam platnene, po danu je u tetrama, po noći u dizajniranim, i nije problem, a i piša mimo u kadu.

----------


## andynoa

e vidiš to nisam probala s piškanjem u kadu, mogla bi...
ja sam ti daleko od zagreba, a trenutno nisam još sposobna s njim na 120 km dug put... ne usudim se solirat na tako dugu stazu, ipak je on još malecki..

----------


## ich123

evo od frendice sam čula da su mueller pelene broj jedan! tako da ću ih svakako probati (ako Bog da uskoro)  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Pampers su mi bile nekako prepapirnate i nekako su mi smrdile (nove), i smetalo mi je sto na guzi nema nikakvog punjenja pa bi kakica cesto zavrsila na ledjima. Babylove su mi malo plasticnije od pampersa, al imaju bolje punjenje do ledja. Probali smo i Violetu i nisu nam odgovarale oblikom. Probali smo i Alana eko jednokratne- al nemaju rastezljiv dio oko struka pa bi keravo stajale i propustale.
I opcenito me zivcira kod jednokratnih sto cesto pomislim da su ukakane jer smrde-kad ono nema kakice.
E onda smo presli na moderne platnene pelene i rijesili se svih muka i dilema  :Smile:  online smo narucili par komada da probamo-svidilo nam se i narucili jos  :Smile:

----------


## svinjica

Evo naseg iskustva u crticama :Smile: 

-Pampers Newborn (Muller): mekane su, tanke, dobro upijaju, ne smrde.
-Babylove (DM): nemaju neki posebni miris i ne pustaju, ali su malo krutije. Vjerojatno bi ih koristili da ne koristimo platnene.
-Violeta (dobili testere (koji bi kao trebali biti reprezentativni, ali nis od toga)): neravnomjerno upijaju, sto ne bi toliko smetalo ali su preduboke tako da pisaka ode i na ledja.
-Pampers Active baby (Konzum ako se ne varam): smrde, kakica pobjegne na ledja cim se bebac pokaka, ne prolazi bas miris kroz njih pa je malac dobio osip jer nisam znala da je kakao. 

Sad koristimo platnene i one su nam najbolje, kad je dobio osip u pampersicama, stavila sam ga preko noci u siroko zakopcanoj rodinoj pusi (tako da zrak ulazi u nutra), stavila na zastitni prekrivac i prekrila dekicom i do jutra mu je osip napola prosao :D
Kod platnenih je jedina zamjerka sto se strasno sporo suse (mi smo sretnici sa dvoristem i susilicom za ves za hitne slucajeve). Malo treba da se beba navikne na njih (nas je vristao prvi dan svaki put kad se popiskio) ali kad se navikne davati ce signal za 'popisan sam' normalnim tonovima kao i za sve drugo  :Smile:

----------


## svinjica

Mislim iako je naslov Pampers-Babylove mi smo uvijek za to da novacimo platnenopelenase pa nam ne zamjeri sto sam ih toliko nahvalila :D

----------


## mama od formata

Babylove je bolji od Sleep and Play i Premium Pampersa ali ipak ovaj klasični Pampers je bolji od Babylove.. Babylove su prekrute i jedina prednost im je što su dublje,a i mogu izdržati više od tekućine od ova dva prvo navedena Pampersa.

----------


## ich123

da li babylove u sebi isto ima one gel-kuglice ili što sadrži u sebi?

----------


## zeljana02

prvo smo koristili pampersice premium care 1 i bilo smo jako zadovoljni, ali beba je prerasla pa smo presli na 2...buduci smo dobili babylove pelene stavili smo ih u pogon i bili zadovoljni...no, onda smo ponovno presli na pampers 2 jer smo ih prije kupili i razocarali se  :Rolling Eyes: ...puno su manje i beba bude ukakana do vrata...mislim da cemo se ponovno vratiti na babylove jer su fine velike i nista nam ne pobjegne van...cijena nam uopce nije upitna i da su najskuplje ili najjeftinije, ali da su mi o.k. i da je beba cista i zadovoljna kupila bi... :Smile:

----------


## Pesa

meni su pelene iz mullera super.Sa prvim malcem prije pet godina smo koristili pampers i dobio je tako jaki pelenski osip kojeg smo rjesili cim smo presli na drugu pelenu.mislim da je u pitanju huggies.sa ovim malcem korisim od starta mullerove pelene i zadovoljna sam.

----------


## orlica

Babylove vlažne maramice su super!!!

----------


## Anbi

Čitam malo o pelenama i naišla sam da ste pisale o nekim "Alana eko" pelenama... Kakve su to pelene? Mi smo na Baby love i zadovoljni smo tj. prezadovoljni.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mi smo probali ekološke BabyLove i djeca su mi se dvaput probudila u lokvi. Probali smo i klasične Babylove i opet lokva.
Snuždeno se opet vraćamo na Pampers, iako bi jako jako jako rado kupila neke NE korporacijske pelene

----------


## bucka

mi uz platnene pelene počeli koristiti ove simbexove  http://www.simbex.hr/bambolina-proiz...bo-nature.html

----------


## Mojca

> mi uz platnene pelene počeli koristiti ove simbexove  http://www.simbex.hr/bambolina-proiz...bo-nature.html


X!
I mi ih koristimo uz platnene... kad idemo na put, za prvo jutarnje kakanje, za duži odlazak u grad... 
Jako zadovoljni!

----------


## martinaP

Libero je nama bio super za po noći (jedine koje nisu promočile, čak ni Muellerove - koje su mi inače bile jako dobre - nisu mogle izdržati noć).

----------


## leonisa

pampers mi je i sa starijom i s mladom bio najgori (kupila sam u nuzdi na moru jedna paket na moru jer je jedino njih bilo) i uz to smrdeeee.

ako vec biram babylove pa libero.

po noci koristimo babylove nikad nisu promocile.

----------


## zadarmamica

> Libero je nama bio super za po noći (jedine koje nisu promočile, čak ni Muellerove - koje su mi inače bile jako dobre - nisu mogle izdržati noć).


a nama su promocile i libero i mullerove.samo babylove nam odgovaraju.ali mislim da je to od diteta do diteta.

----------


## zadarmamica

i zaboravila sam napisati da su nam pucale sa strane i sve iz njih ispalo-onaj pamuk i one sitne loptice.a da ne spominjem kad bi kakio  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Simbex su mi pre skupe u mojoj twin varijanti. Nakon neuspješnih testiranja raznih marki, odustala sam. 
Leo - i meni Pampers smrde, ali jedine ne promoče.

A da tek vidite razliku između Pampersa koji se kupi u Italiji i našeg - pa naše je smeće u usporedbi  :Sad:

----------


## zadarmamica

kažu mi frendice i da je razlika u pampersicama iz mullera ili dm-a i raznih centara.da su najbolje pampersice iz mullera jer su njemačke.

----------


## Anbi

Meni su Pampersice postale grozne. S prvim djetetom sam koristila isključivo njih i uopće se ne sjećam da su mi toliko puta promočile kao sada s drugim djetetom. Baby love mi nisu niti jednom. Zadnji paket sam kupila Muller-ove i isto su mi OK osim što stolica zna procuriti ako je malo vodenkastija. 

Baš me zanima kakve su te Alana pelene. Iskreno, nikad čula...  :Smile: 

A koliko koštaju te SimBex-ove? Recimo meni trenutno trebaju Midi (5-10kg)

----------


## Zuska

Nismo koristile puno pelena jer kad nađem nešto što je dobro, držim se toga, ali evo ukratko iskustva: 
najgore, definitivno najgore pelene su Pampers Sleep and Play. Promočile na sve moguće načine, smrde neopisivo. Jedinica. Koristila sam ih jer sam ih dobila. 
Huggies - dva, eventualno minus tri. Tu su negdje i Bebe iz Konzuma. Bezveze. Koristila jer sam ih dobila. 
Četvorku bih dana Pampersovim Active Baby - probala dva paketa, jedan dobila, jedan i kupila. 
Mueller, plus četiri ili minus 5. Nisu loše, ali za nijansu su mi ispod Babylove. Kupila i probala zbog dobrih iskustava frendica. Kupljene u Sloveniji ispadaju malo iznad kune po komadu pa mi se čine najisplativijima. Ne znam koliko su u Hr. 
Petica, Babylove. Koristimo ih mjesecima i odlične su, i noću i danju. Kupujemo ih u DM-u, ono duplo pakiranje. Po komadu cijena dođe malo skuplja od Muellera iz Slo. 
E, sad, neki dan nisam mogla do DM-a pa sam u Kozmu morala kupiti nešto i izbor mi se nije svidio pa sam po prvi put uzela Pampers Premium Care koje su najskuplje, skoro 2 kn po komadu. Ispale su dobre, petica, čak mi se čini da noću apsorbiraju malo više od Babylove (naravno, jer imaju više kemije). 
Sad ih stavljam samo po noći dok ih ne potrošim jer sam u međuvremenu ponovo kupila Babylove. 

Međutim, mislim da je važno i to o kojem bebinom razdoblju pričamo. U njenih prvih nekoliko mjeseci nije bilo pelene koja nije propustila. Kad bi se israla, da prostite, znala je biti pokakana bukvalno od pete do vrata, neovisno o pelenama (dobro, malo više kod sleep and playa, huggiesa i beba). I sve su znale ponekad promočiti. Otkako je starija, promoči stvarno rijetko, a zadnje iskakavanje koje pelene nisu mogle izdržati bilo je ljetos...u autosjedalici. I toga se ne želim sjetiti. A bio Babylove.

----------


## Jurana

Alana više ne postoje, zamijenile su ih ove pelene

----------


## Anbi

> Petica, Babylove. Koristimo ih mjesecima i odlične su, i noću i danju.


Potpuno se slažem...




> a zadnje iskakavanje koje pelene nisu mogle izdržati bilo je ljetos...u autosjedalici. I toga se ne želim sjetiti. A bio Babylove.


hahahahahaha  :Laughing: 


Ja sam bila totalno skeptična prema svim pelenama koje nisu Pampers. Kako sam nedavno rodila dobila sam onaj kupon za besplatne pelene Baby love i od tada su me razuvjerili. (zato ih valjda i dijele - bravo za DM)  :Very Happy:

----------


## Anbi

> Alana više ne postoje, zamijenile su ih ove pelene


Jesu jednako dobre kao obične Baby love? Isto imaju onu gumicu na leđima?

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ove ekološke babylove su iste kao i obične babylove.
Ali nije mi jasno ZAŠTO samo mojoj djeci babylove propušta?!?!?!

I da, zaboravila sam se osvrnut na Huggies, izgledno su mi bolje od Pampersa i Babylove-a, ali su nam i one propuštale  :Sad:

----------


## enchi

> Jesu jednako dobre kao obične Baby love? Isto imaju onu gumicu na leđima?


Imaju gumicu na leđima a na dodir su malo "papirnatije", tj. manje meke. mom dečkiću izdrže bez problema.

----------


## Anbi

> Ali nije mi jasno ZAŠTO samo mojoj djeci babylove propušta?!?!?!


Stvarno ne znam... meni u ova 3 mjeseca nisu niti jednom promočile... 


Ne mijenjam ih za niti koje druge pelene i nadam se da neće bezobrazno poskupiti nakon što sve više majki skuži koliko su dobre.

----------


## Anbi

> Imaju gumicu na leđima a na dodir su malo "papirnatije", tj. manje meke. mom dečkiću izdrže bez problema.


Hvala!  :Smile:  Možda imaju koje testno/putno pakiranje pa ću kupiti da isprobam.  :Smile:

----------


## bucka

> A koliko koštaju te SimBex-ove? Recimo meni trenutno trebaju Midi (5-10kg)


mislim da je 2kn komad

----------


## Mojca

Nešto sitno iznad dvije kune. 
50 kom za 8-18 kn dođe 106-107 kn.

----------


## Sumskovoce

2 kn komad x 6 pelena po bebi x 2 bebe = dnevno 24 kune. Samo za pelene.  :gaah:

----------


## Mojca

Zar niste vi u platnenima?

----------


## Pinky

pa šumskice, rekla sam ti - platnene, čim ojačaju. probaj. evo ja taman razgrnila 22 od 2 dana. 
a babylove vs pampers - babylove. pampersa se uzasavam.

----------


## sillyme

Meni su isto babylove super. Ne smrde, nisu naparfumirane, nisu mi plasticne na dodir. S prvom sam probavala ponekad i pampers active baby, tada je bio dosta slican babylove ali skuplji. Kod nje mi je pelena propustala skoro svaki dan jer je kakala 1x dnevno lezecki i to niti jedna pelena nije uspjevala izdrzati. Trajalo do pocetka dohrane.

Mladji je od prvog dana na babylove, kupujem samo te. Preko ljeta sam jednom uzela active baby i shvatila da su sad naparfurmirane i skroz tanke, ostavljaju mi nekako umjetan dojam, nisam niti jednom vise kupila. Kod njega mi je pelena popustila mozda 10-ak puta u godinu dana - jednostavno on manje pije i kaka uvijek na rate pa je opterecenje za pelenu manje. 

A cijena babylove mi je isto ok, 120kn za 84 komada, a ako je s popustom onda je 100kn, ponekad jos uzmem onaj bon 25% na najskuplji proizvod (a to su uvijek pelene). U stvari ukupno gledano kad uzmemo u obzir da ne mazem guzu kremom niti koristim ikakve kupke i sl, da minimalno troslim vl. maramice, ne kupujem kasice, ne kupujem AM i dobila sam brdo rabljene odjece  (a kolica i AS od starije) ovu drugu bebu financijski skoro nisam ni primjetila dok nije krenuo u vrtic  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mojca i Pinky* odustala sam od ideje PP, vratila sam ih sve šogorici jer jedva stižem prati odjeću za nas 4 + svo silno rublje koje isprljamo  :Sad: 
Dnevno perem jednu mašinu, ponekad i više. Imam posla kao manji vešeraj. A umorna saaaaam  :Sad:

----------


## icemankaa

ja sam probala i pampers active baby, i violetine i babylove, i iskreno babylove su mi najbolje, a i najbolja im je cijena, violetine mi isto nisu lose, ali ipak ove prednjace, s pampersom nisam nesto odusevljena, isto kao da budu vlazne naprijed kad se napune.

----------


## Berna1

Najbolje su pampers

----------


## LanaLana

Pampers premium care nisu za usporedbu s drugiam jednostavno najbolje ali zato i najskuplje. Zelene pampers tak tak narancaste pampers meni uzas. Sto se tice babylove malo su mi pretvrde i objese se do koljena kad su polupune tak da nekak mislim da nisu udobne.

----------


## flossycandy

Meni su pampers loše. Ovdje ih nude u rodilištu i tih nekoliko dana koliko sam bila sam ih koristila i skoro svaki put su promočile ili je govance završilo na ledjima :Undecided: 
čim smo došli doma kupili smo Beauty baby iz Müller-a i od tad ih stalno koristimo jer su stvarno dobre :Naklon: 
Babylove kao ni ostalim markama nismo dali šansu a vjerovatno ni necemo tako skoro jer BB rulz i po kvaliteti i po cijeni (€4,45 za 36 kom) :Yes:

----------


## tigrić

> Sto se tice babylove malo su mi pretvrde i objese se do koljena kad su polupune tak da nekak mislim da nisu udobne.


Potpisujem

----------


## Vrci

Zeleni pampers imao jedan paket, jedinicu. Onda bijeli, od njega dobio prištiće. Od tada pufies, mullerove i dm-ove, violeta, libero. Sve su mi ok.
Sad sam dobila papmers na poklon, mene totalno odbija taj njihov miris losiona ili čega već. Sama ih nikad ne bih kupovala

----------


## Sadie

Kak te pelene funkcioniraju s pupkom dok jos ne otpadne? Koja je velicina predvidena za to ili moram improvizirati? Cekam prvu bebu pa nemam pojma.

----------


## S2000

Obicno je i ona najmanja velicina velika i ide preko pupka, ali to lako rijesis tako da prednji dio podvrnes da ide ispod pupka.

----------


## Sadie

Hvala.

----------


## lisica

Koristila oboje. Ovaj put-četvrti, Babylove neću ni probati. Kad su mokre postanu kvrgave, debele su, teške, jednostavno-ne.

----------


## zekana

Meni su babylove za noc ponekada sasvim dobre. Pamtim da je i pampers propustao. Imamo nocnu cugalicu koja od ponoci do 7 ujutro dobrano napuni pelenu. Mi smo inace platnenasi, ali kad sam jednostavno preumorna za nocno mijenjanje onda nocu ubacim jednokratnu, i to babylove. Ne bih kupila bas bilo koje pelene, ali pampers nije toliko dobar koliko vicu. Koristili smo ga skoro 11 mjeseci i shvatila sam da je ON uzrok osipa guze i crvenila guze, a ne osjetljivost koze moje curice. Ali to stoji, u nasem slucaju, za duze koristenje svih jednokratnih pelena. Ma platnene, ljubi ih majka! Ja sam osoba koja mrzi ves, a vec cca 8 mj. ih perem, vjesam i kupim s osmjehom!

----------


## zika

S troje djece (najmlađe još u pelenama), definitvno glasam za Pampers. Sporadično sam probala babylove,Kplus,libero (na nečiju preporuku uglavnom) i uvijek se vraćala pampersu. Najskuplje su, ali definitivno i najbolje! S trećom sam probala pampers premium i to  je, po meni, savršena pelena.

Kupujem ih u dm-u, na svaki giant pack pelena koristim kupon 25% i vrebam gdje je 15% na sve (da na to ne koristim svoje bodove), pa onda kumulativno kombiniram ta dva popusta 25% na proizvod i 15% na cijeli iznos. Tako prođem jeftinije. No u kvaliteti pelena, po meni dileme nema....

----------


## zika

*zekana*, probaj pampers premium-pogotovo ako rijetko trošiš jednokratne pelene, trebao bi riješiti problem osipa.

----------


## zika

> Pampers premium care nisu za usporedbu s drugiam jednostavno najbolje ali zato i najskuplje. Zelene pampers tak tak narancaste pampers meni uzas. Sto se tice babylove malo su mi pretvrde i objese se do koljena kad su polupune tak da nekak mislim da nisu udobne.


X

----------


## zika

sad tek vidim što sam potpisala, a istekao edit: da pojasnim

pampers premium su mi saaavrsene

zelene pampers (za razliku od gore potpisanog) su mi vrlo dobre

narančasti pampers je bez veze isto možda dva puta u ukupnom pelenaškom stažu kupila i ne više

k plus, babylove, libero su mi bezveze....baby beuty su mi za nijansu bolje od njih, neloše...ali ostala vjerna pampersu

----------


## Sadie

Imam trudničke bonove za DM pa ću kupiti po paket Pampersica. Kupit ću još Baby Love i Muellerove. Isprobat ću i vidjet koje su nam najbolje.
Čije su baby beauty?
Ak se dijete rodi s 3 il 3,5 kg kada preraste pelene koje su do 5 kg?

----------


## zekana

Zlo mi je opet eto od jednokratnih, potvrdujem po stoti puta prelazak na platnene. Mom novorodencetu se sve osulo oko nogica, guze i dodatne opreme od babylove pelena. Donijeli smo paketic iz rodilista i stavili na njega kao samo par dana dok ne izadje crna stolica  dok ja ne stanem jace na noge i eto ti zla. Ma gadi mi se, tetre i platnenice, ljubim ih.

----------


## Sadie

> S troje djece (najmlađe još u pelenama), definitvno glasam za Pampers. Sporadično sam probala babylove,Kplus,libero (na nečiju preporuku uglavnom) i uvijek se vraćala pampersu. Najskuplje su, ali definitivno i najbolje! S trećom sam probala pampers premium i to  je, po meni, savršena pelena.
> 
> Kupujem ih u dm-u, na svaki giant pack pelena koristim kupon 25% i vrebam gdje je 15% na sve (da na to ne koristim svoje bodove), pa onda kumulativno kombiniram ta dva popusta 25% na proizvod i 15% na cijeli iznos. Tako prođem jeftinije. No u kvaliteti pelena, po meni dileme nema....


Ja mislim kupovati pelene jednom mjesečno - u Bipi na početku mjeseca kad imaju Baby dane. U DM-u moraš fakat puno potrošiti za neki popust.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Imam trudničke bonove za DM pa ću kupiti po paket Pampersica. Kupit ću još Baby Love i Muellerove. Isprobat ću i vidjet koje su nam najbolje.
> Čije su baby beauty?
> Ak se dijete rodi s 3 il 3,5 kg kada preraste pelene koje su do 5 kg?


Brzo.
Racunaj da prosjecno dobivaju oko 1 kg/mjesecno u prvih mjesec-dva-tri.

----------


## Ninunanu

> Imam trudničke bonove za DM pa ću kupiti po paket Pampersica. Kupit ću još Baby Love i Muellerove. Isprobat ću i vidjet koje su nam najbolje.
> Čije su baby beauty?
> Ak se dijete rodi s 3 il 3,5 kg kada preraste pelene koje su do 5 kg?


beauty baby su ti ja mislim od mullera

----------


## Ninunanu

> Ja mislim kupovati pelene jednom mjesečno - u Bipi na početku mjeseca kad imaju Baby dane. U DM-u moraš fakat puno potrošiti za neki popust.


imaš u kozma svako par miseci 30% na sve baby proizvode.
Ja tako kupujem, kupim zalihe za par mj i do sada mi se isplatilo

----------


## lovely___love

Ima li neko ideju ako smo prešli na Bamboo 4+ i Puffies 4+ jer su pelene počele da joj se usecaju u butkice,da li bi Violeta pelene mogli da ostanemo na četvorci ili ipak peticu da uzmemo ?  Mala ima 9 kg - za četvorku piše da je do 17 kg,a za peticu od 11 kg - da li su im realne ove procene ?

----------


## KrisZg

Mi smo 4mj bez ikakve tockice od osipa na babylove.Osim onog pocetnog paketa pampersica. Imali smo i paket moltexovih i isto smo bili zadovoljni.

----------


## butterfly_

> Ima li neko ideju ako smo prešli na Bamboo 4+ i Puffies 4+ jer su pelene počele da joj se usecaju u butkice,da li bi Violeta pelene mogli da ostanemo na četvorci ili ipak peticu da uzmemo ?  Mala ima 9 kg - za četvorku piše da je do 17 kg,a za peticu od 11 kg - da li su im realne ove procene ?


mi smo na babylove 4 (7-18kg).
imamo 9,5kg i nekako imam osjećaj da su nam već lagano male. stvarno ne znam kak bi dijete od 15-tak kg moglo stat u tu pelenu.
razmišljam da sljedeću rundu uzmemo 4+

----------


## lovely___love

Ma kao da su odredjivali odokativno veličine-uzela par pampersica u apoteci na komad dok su nam stigle bamboo i razlika izmedju pampers 4+i bamboo 4+ je ogromna-bamboo je veća.
A Babylove ne mogu da prežalim-otkrili ih sa starijom ćerom i nismo više menjali(to je bilo pre 5 god.).Sad kec i dvojka bili standardno ok,kad uzeli trojku toliko su smrdele na plastiku da je to bilo strašno,dali šanse četvorci kao možda bila jedna loša tura-ma jok,užas.I od onda uglavnom bamboo-odlične ali dok ne uleti neko sniženje kombinujemo sa Puffies i Violetu a sad baš Violeta na akciji a ne znam šta da radim s veličinama

----------


## Petticoat

Koristili Babylove za curicu od br.4 pa sve dok nije izasla iz pelena. 
Šteta što sam ih otkrila tek nesto prije prvog rodendana, savrsene su nam bile, tako lake i tanke kao da ni nema pelenu. 
I super mi je sto su mi ostale one kutije od duo pakiranja to sam iskoristila za robicu koju preraste  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## butterfly_

> Koristili Babylove za curicu od br.4 pa sve dok nije izasla iz pelena. 
> Šteta što sam ih otkrila tek nesto prije prvog rodendana, savrsene su nam bile, tako lake i tanke kao da ni nema pelenu. 
> I super mi je sto su mi ostale one kutije od duo pakiranja to sam iskoristila za robicu koju preraste 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


da, kutije od babylove su super... 

zadovoljna sam prvenstveno jer nam nijednom nisu procurile... zapravo, jesu, jednom - ali bilo je u pitanju baš puno svega tako da ih ne krivim  :Smile: 
i ne smetaju našoj osjetljivoj kožici  :Smile: 

Probala sam Violetu jer ju svi hvale, al nama ne valja.
procurila nam je.. ali nam ne pašu.
čak mi ni Violetine vl.maramice nisu nešto. suhe su nekako

----------


## Petticoat

Da stvarno sada kad razmislim uopce nije procurilo, mozda je bilo par rjetkih situacija, ako je bila krivo stavljena ili puno svega, a s druge strane pampersice su nam jedan paket sve do jedne procurile :/ i kad je bilo jako malo, jako, jako malo sto bi neko rekao skoro prazna pelena. 
Prve pelene su nam bile pampersice bijele i onda smo presli nakon dosta njih na Interspar-ove koje su nam isto bile ok dok nismo otkrili Babylove


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## *meri*

mi smo od pocetka koristili zelene pampers pelene. 
odjednom su mu se pocele crveniti prepone i koza mu se ostetila do te mjere da mu je pucala do krvi. nisam mu smjela mi sa vlaznim maramicama ni sa rucnikom to brisati jer bi mu ogulila kozu u kakvom stanju je to bilo. nista nije pomagalo. jednom sam mu to namazala sa triderm kremom jer vise nisam znala sta bi drugo i pomoglo mu je. 
po tome sam zakljucila da je na nesto alergican. otisli smo privatno na testiranje i zakljucak je bio da je alergican na papmers pelene. 
od tada smo poceli koristiti babylove i koza mu je super.

----------


## zekana

Za vrijeme korištenja papmersa (kod naše curice smo u ljeti sišli s platnenih i najašili na jednokratne) isto je imala jaka crvenila. Ma ja sam mackala i trackala sa svime jer sam mislila da je jadna osjetljive kože. Bilo je tu svakakvih isprobanih krema. Em je skup pampers, em su skupe kreme. 100KM (=400kn) svaki mjesec samo za pelene... + kreme barem još 100kuna. Onda se odužilo jer nismo si bili svojoj kući pa uh da ne ulazim u priču. I onda... došli kući i uskočili u platnene  :Smile: 

... platnene su otkrile da niiiiiiikakve kreme ne trebaju, niti ima crvenila ni osipa  :Shock: 

Sad ako i uzmem za odlazak vani zimi pa se bojim da ne pišne (na tuti nam je već nekoliko mjeseci), uzmem babylove i nikakvih problema  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Da malo oživim temu. Zelene pampersice meni nekak smrduckaju pa stalno misllim kak se mala pokakala. Premium care su dobre, fino tanke i imaju tek lagani parfemčić. Od Konzuma su nekak debele i šuškave. Nikad ne znam jesu li mokre il su samo ... debele. I nemaju onu crtu da vidim koliko su popiškite. Sutra idem po DM-ove. Imali smo 2-ojku i bila je dobra, sad smo na 3-ojci. Muelleru vel. 3 počinje s 5 kg, a ne od 4, tak da nam je to sada malo preveliko. Njihova 1-inica nam je bila dobra. Bebici je tek 1,5 mj., al sam već probala svakakve pelene baš namjerno da vidim koje nam pašu. Ni od kojih nema osip niti su promočile.

----------


## giussepe

Meni su bijele pampers ok, al imam dojam da se nekako brzo napune. Kao da su napuhnute u roku pol sata.
Meni su Babylove ok za starijeg, ali za mladjeg ne odgovaraju. Nekako su mi tvrde i papirnate. 
Puffies su mu nekako male.
Meni je naj zeleni Pampers, tanke su ne urezuju se.

Sa starijim nema pelena koje nismo isprobali i sve su mi ok, ali s mladjim (ima dva i po mjeseca) za sada samo zeleni pampers.

----------


## Sadie

Hm, ja sam očito prefriška mama pa mi je sve dobro, osim Konzuma.  :Grin:  Moja kikica ima 1,5 mjesec i upravo smo prešle na trojkicu.

----------


## sarasvati

Babylove 3 - super odgovarale, ali 2 i 1 nisu. Njihova četvorka u početku odgovarala i onda vise ne. Tek nedavno otkrila te Konzumove bebe i četvorka okej za sad, ali libero je bolja postala petica. Zeleni pampers nikad nije dobro sjeo. Bijeli samo jedinica i sad četvorka nije losa. Puffies četvorka+ prolazi. Moltex su isto bile okej. Najgore su bile narančaste pampersice i Mullerove (mislim da je tad jos dvojka bila u pitanju).

----------


## Sadie

Mali info za pampersaše. U Bipi su snižene za 10% i isplati se kupiti giant pakiranje. Povlače ga s tržišta pa ga se nađe tu i tamo u kojem dućanu. Mijenjaju ga s jumbo pakiranjem. Vel. 3 u giant pakiranju ima 96 kom, a u jumbo 76. Razlika je u 20 pelena za samo 10 kn. Rekla mi je trgovkinja da je isti plan i za bijeli pampers. Imam kupon s popustom za bijeli p., giant pakiranje pa ću se požuriti iskorititi ga na idućoj žutoj srijedi.

----------


## butterfly_

jeste primjetili da babylove ima neko novo, premium, izdanje?

nama su bile bolje one obicne, NEpremium.
cine mi se da ove ne stoje, odnosno ne prijanjaju (sad zvucim kao iz reklame  :Cool:  :Razz:  ) kao prošlo izdanje.
i cim se malo napune - vise nam.
a i slikice su nam bile ljepše nago na ovom premium izdanju...

inace koristimo 4.

ima li još netko slicna iskustva?
ili ja možda malo umišljam ...

----------


## cleaning-lady

Jel netko kupuje clever pelene iz bille ?

----------


## Sadie

> jeste primjetili da babylove ima neko novo, premium, izdanje?
> 
> nama su bile bolje one obicne, NEpremium.
> cine mi se da ove ne stoje, odnosno ne prijanjaju (sad zvucim kao iz reklame  ) kao prošlo izdanje.
> i cim se malo napune - vise nam.
> a i slikice su nam bile ljepše nago na ovom premium izdanju...
> 
> inace koristimo 4.
> 
> ...


Postoje li i dalje ne-premium, obične? Iduće koje mislim isprobati u vel. 3 su baby love.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam tek danas vidjela da su ih promijenili. Mi imamo cetvorku plus active premium, jos stare i super su

----------


## Sadie

Kakve su vam narancaste pampersice? Sad su na nekoj akciji i povoljne, al ne zelim fulat pa me zanima vase misljenje. Nismo ih jos probale.

----------


## Gabi25

Nama su bile grozne- em su nekakve plastične em propuštaju na sve strane. Mi smo ih dobili i eno stoji doma jos cijeli paket neiskorišten.

----------


## Sadie

Onda ih neću kupiti. Čula sam da nisu baš dobre, al nisam znala zašto.

----------


## *meri*

ako se dobro sjecam nemaju elasticno oko struka. mi smo isto jednom dobili i jedva potrosila.

----------


## FIGICA

Babylove su nama bile najgore pelene iz jednog jedinog razloga-užasno su krute i plastične,ko da bebi staviš gips među nogu i nikada mi nije bio jasno zašto su tako hvaljene. Dok su Pampers i Puffies sto puta mekše i mekanije

----------


## Vlattka

Probala Babylove (dobili na poklon) i Pampers (pakiranje iz dm-a). Sami smo kupovali Beauty Baby iz Müllera. Te su se pokazale najboljima, u velicinama od 1 do 3.  Posljednja 2 tjedna koristimo platnene. Da navedem najvaznije, Babylove su me razocarale,nekako su mi cudne,stezu ju u struku kad se dovoljno zategnu,a kad ih zategnem manje prelabave su. Osim toga prevrecaste su mi. Pampersice su bile lijepo tanke i lagane, ali ne zelim kupovati P&G proizvode. Sad jednokratne imamo samo za prilike kad je posebno nezgodno nositi platnene, i to ce biti Beauty Baby opet.

Poslano sa mog HTC Desire 200 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sadie

Ni nama nisu pasale BL. Guza je bila prekrivena tragovima kao kad se nažuljaš na zgužvanu tkaninu. Cijeli jedan paket sam se borila protiv toga, ali neuspješno. Sad smo isto na Pampersicama. A i nisu tak skupe. U 8 mjeseci niti jednom ih nisam kupila po pravoj cijeni. Zadnji put su me koštale 1,20 po kom.

----------

